# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux > Blogs du Club >  Problme diffusion billet rdig sur blog

## MarcelG

Bonjour,

J'ai contact un responsable  ce sujet mais celui-ci semble tre absent. Ce qui, somme toute, est lgitime.

J'ai un problme quant  un billet que j'ai rdig sur mon blog.
J'ai mentionn ce billet  la rubrique "Contribution" du forum Excel.

Or, il m'a  t report 2 fois que celui-ci est inaccessible.
De plus, je ne vois pas, sous mon avatar,  d'icne (de couleur verte) indiquant l'mission de ce billet.

Quelle manipulation aurais-je mal effectue?

Par avance, je vous remercie.

----------


## MarcelG

Bonjour de nouveau,

J'ai trouv.
Il faut modifier le billet et choisir "Publier maintenant" en bas de page.

Merci.

----------

